# A Test Case



## py3ak (Mar 19, 2008)

There are different models for preaching currently being promoted within the church, including the Reformed segment. So I propose a test case.

[KJV]Leviticus 12[/KJV]

How would a redemptive-historical preacher preach this? (Think Edmund Clowney)

How would a reformed experiential preacher preach this? (Think Joel Beeke)

How would a practical preacher preach this? (Think Albert Martin)

How would a puritan-style preacher this? (Not sure who to put here)
I know the outline would be:
Text: _________________________________
Doctrine: ______________________________
Uses: _________________________________
But what would you put to fill in the blanks?

How would an expository preacher preach this? (Think Rick Phillips)

*(Now please, the purpose of the thread isn't to argue about nomenclature or what is better, and I certainly hope that there is overlap among the categories. But if you hold to one or the other of these styles of preaching, or if you think you have a pretty decent handle on them, give me your take: what would each different style of preaching make with this text?)*


----------



## py3ak (Mar 20, 2008)

No takers? It doesn't have to be detailed --a very brief outline would be a very suggestive answer.


----------



## MW (Mar 20, 2008)

On this portion the Puritan preacher would adopt the redemptive-historical significance of the passage, and probably preach on the transmission of original sin and its expiation by Christ. For his text he would take the most pertinent statement, but would be careful to provide the surrounding context and draw relevant points from it. He would be experiential throughout, always careful to apply the subject to the different types of hearers present in his auditory, e.g., sinners, seekers, backsliders, doubters, afflicted, and assured saints. And practical use would be made of each observation, for he is blessed who is a doer and not a hearer only. The next occasion the Puritan has for preaching he might decide to take the next verse as his text, and so would make the chapter an expository feast.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 20, 2008)

Very interesting, thank you.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 21, 2008)

How would a redemptive-historical preacher preach this? (Think Edmund Clowney)

How would a reformed experiential preacher preach this? (Think Joel Beeke)

How would a practical preacher preach this? (Think Albert Martin)


Are these valid categorizations for these men?

How do you define each fo these preaching approaches?


----------

